# 'Alone' airs tonight!



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jun 18, 2015)

History channel tonight at 10pm.  It's gonna be AWESOME!  If you don't know, my brother in law is one of the 10 contestants.  I'm camping this weekend, but when I get back, I'll start an ALONE thread to follow the series.


----------



## smokey30725 (Jun 18, 2015)

This is one show that I am actually excited to see. Looks much better than the other garbage on TV right now.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jun 18, 2015)

It looks like some of them boys might wet their britches when they see a bear.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 18, 2015)

I'm hoping they add this to the History Channel on the Roku. I can't wait to watch it.


----------



## rjcruiser (Jun 18, 2015)

Just set the dvr.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2015)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> History channel tonight at 10pm.  It's gonna be AWESOME!  If you don't know, my brother in law is one of the 10 contestants.  I'm camping this weekend, but when I get back, I'll start an ALONE thread to follow the series.



Thanks for the reminder ngs......I've been eagerly anticipating this show. I hope it's as good as they make the promo look. Can't wait!!! 



northgeorgiasportsman said:


> It looks like some of them boys might wet their britches when they see a bear.



I might would too, maybe even soil them, then throw it at the bear.......hey whatever it takes!!!


----------



## bfriendly (Jun 18, 2015)

Somebody gonna have a Bigfoot encounter

Man I cant wait to see this! Thanks for the heads up! 

So since this has been filmed already, who wins?


----------



## Throwback (Jun 18, 2015)

Lol that one guy tapped out the first night.

I'm sure they Have people picked that they know can't make it just to spice it up though


----------



## T.P. (Jun 18, 2015)

Just got finished watching it. Fire seems to be tough there. The young kid seems like he may be crazy as a bessy bug. "Hello there game camera, his are you doing."


----------



## T.P. (Jun 18, 2015)

I didn't realize it there wasn't a time limit on the show. That could get interesting for sure.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Jun 19, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Just got finished watching it. Fire seems to be tough there. The young kid seems like he may be crazy as a bessy bug. "Hello there game camera, his are you doing."



I was just telling the wife the same thing about that young guy. I cracked up when he said he had been training for something like this ever since he was 14 like it had been 40 yrs or something.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2015)

Interesting so far!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 19, 2015)

Heck, I heard that it might be a very short lived show because the "last" episode will be week after next when BIGFOOT and his Cousin SASQUATCH show up together and vote all of these idgets off of "THEIR" island !!!!!!

I bet most of these guys, even after one night alone, are probably shaking like a dog "crapping persimmon seeds".


----------



## Nugefan (Jun 19, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Fire seems to be tough there. QUOTE]
> 
> humidity can make a seasoned friction fire starter look like a rookie ...that idgit with the fat lighter and a modern fire starter made me lol a long time ...


----------



## Throwback (Jun 19, 2015)

The Massachusetts hippie is the only one that has a fire and food so far


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jun 19, 2015)

Throwback said:


> The Massachusetts hippie is the only one that has a fire and food so far



He's the only one the editors showed having fire and food so far...


----------



## T.P. (Jun 19, 2015)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> He's the only one the editors showed having fire and food so far...



You act like you may have some inside info?

Was your brother on there last night? Or did they only show a few of the guys?


----------



## Farmer Black (Jun 19, 2015)

It was entertaining, I will reserve judgement for a couple more episodes. Day One in a survival situation can be a little misleading. We will see next week how many of them have snse enough to find a dry place to sleep and get fire going.


----------



## K80 (Jun 19, 2015)

T.P. said:


> You act like you may have some inside info?
> 
> Was your brother on there last night? Or did they only show a few of the guys?


 His bil was on it.  His name is Alan.  Big guy.


----------



## elfiii (Jun 19, 2015)

T.P. said:


> You act like you may have some inside info?



"Satellite phone".



T.P. said:


> Was your brother on there last night? Or did they only show a few of the guys?





K80 said:


> His bil was on it.  His name is Alan.  Big guy.



He looks stout and like he can handle it.


----------



## j_seph (Jun 19, 2015)

I believe the fella addressing the game camera as Mr. Game Camera was doing a take of Mr. Wilson from Castaway


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 19, 2015)

Interesting show.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2015)

Farmer Black said:


> It was entertaining, I will reserve judgement for a couple more episodes. Day One in a survival situation can be a little misleading. We will see next week how many of them have snse enough to find a dry place to sleep and get fire going.



I don't believe there was a dry place on that island with an average of 12.5 ft of rain.


----------



## bfriendly (Jun 19, 2015)

K80 said:


> His bil was on it.  His name is Alan.  Big guy.



Of course it was Alan..........I knew that when they said he was from Blairsville. I am so stoked to see how this pans out and am rooting for our brother Alan the whole way!

No doubt when their ride left that "Reality" set in!

That one guy found a bears den and got video of a sow with cubs in a tree overhead

LOVE LOVE LOVE IT!!


----------



## T-N-T (Jun 19, 2015)

Almost 2.9 inches of rain a week average!  
I would go home from that alone.

The bears are the easiest to deal with I imagine.  The wolves and cougars?  I wouldnt like them in camp one bit.

Lets see how it plays out.

Go Alan!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2015)

Pullin for the Big'ol homeboy!


----------



## Deer Fanatic (Jun 20, 2015)

We watched it last night..... looks like it could get interesting with all the predators looming in the darkness. Funny how the tough guys with all the swagger melt when the unknown is lurking just outside the light. I'm not casting stones- just an observation. I have got the willy's a couple of times walking out at dark from a deer stand when the yotes sound off a little too close for comfort.


----------



## chobrown (Jun 21, 2015)

Finally got to watch the whole episode this morning. Looks like this is going to be a great show.


----------



## mikesjk8 (Jun 21, 2015)

*alone*

Got the dvr set to record this series. Go Alan!  Do us GA. boys proud!


----------



## Gaswamp (Jun 21, 2015)

different for sure


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 22, 2015)

Awesome.  Should be plenty of food between the tidal shelfish and fishing for those that took the fishing line.  Very wet place though and with the predators, a sturdy shelter would be my first priority.  Rooting for Alan!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 22, 2015)

Yall wana make a bet on how long the winnner lasts?  I'm guessing 100 days.


----------



## rjcruiser (Jun 22, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> Yall wana make a bet on how long the winnner lasts?  I'm guessing 100 days.



Yeah...could be interesting.  I'm guessing 3-4 will be gone by day 10 with another 3-4 gone by day 20.  Then, there will 2-3 that will gut it out for a long time.

I'm rooting for Alan as well.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 22, 2015)

I know one thing for sure, all those boys are gona come back a little skinnier, even that guy that quit the first night, although not by as much...lol.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Jun 22, 2015)

The guy who quit should have relocated his camp away from the bear den. Perhaps they were not allowed to move by the producer?


----------



## smokey30725 (Jun 22, 2015)

Meriwether Mike said:


> The guy who quit should have relocated his camp away from the bear den. Perhaps they were not allowed to move by the producer?



My wife was half-way paying attention when he was getting ready to leave and looked at me and said "is he really crying? After what? 12 hours?" I couldn't help but chuckle myself.


----------



## The mtn man (Jun 22, 2015)

smokey30725 said:


> My wife was half-way paying attention when he was getting ready to leave and looked at me and said "is he really crying? After what? 12 hours?" I couldn't help but chuckle myself.



In all fairness, I did some research, it turns out the short timer is an outstanding outdoorsman, but he's from ohio, I guess he never had the oportunity to encounter bear behavior like a few of the others had, just reading around this forum, I can bet there's not many gon forum members that could keep there bowl movements still while encountering a black bear, it was obvious ,( at least the editing) that the guy was not happy to be there as he watched the boat pull away, not sure he would have made it long even if those were pink unicorns sniffing around his shelter.


----------



## Throwback (Jun 22, 2015)

I wonder how many of the mountain lions on Vancouver island are black?


----------



## T.P. (Jun 22, 2015)

How much of this show is staged? I know it is "Alone"....but it is Hollywood. Just askin....


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 22, 2015)

If I had to hazard a guess, I would think they "might" each have a guard with a high powered rifle to watch them, just to protect them from predator attack. Or maybe to gather up the remains and tell the story.

But, that`s just a guess.


----------



## The mtn man (Jun 22, 2015)

It's not staged, and there are no armed guards, they are litterally alone, filming themselves.


----------



## Throwback (Jun 22, 2015)

that sounds more like a vacation


----------



## PappyHoel (Jun 22, 2015)

Meriwether Mike said:


> The guy who quit should have relocated his camp away from the bear den. Perhaps they were not allowed to move by the producer?



Yeah I was thinking the same thing.  The bears wouldn't scare me as much as the cougars.  I think I would be sleeping on the beach during the day with a big fire.


----------



## Castandcall (Jun 23, 2015)

Does this show remind yall of The Blair Witch Project?


----------



## MadThwacker (Jun 23, 2015)

Castandcall said:


> Does this show remind yall of The Blair Witch Project?


Yes it does.  Especially the ending with Chris looking for the wolves.  Thought the exact same thing when I saw it.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 23, 2015)

Near as I can find out, there have only been 2 unprovoked wolf attacks on people on the North American continent in recorded history, and if I remember right, one of them had rabies. I wouldn`t worry too much about wolves.

As for black bears and mountain lions, if you had to pick one to take on with a knife, which would you choose?


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jun 23, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Near as I can find out, there have only been 2 unprovoked wolf attacks on people on the North American continent in recorded history, and if I remember right, one of them had rabies. I wouldn`t worry too much about wolves.
> 
> As for black bears and mountain lions, if you had to pick one to take on with a knife, which would you choose?



Neither, which is why you relocate if you're nearby to a family unit, and practice good habits with food storage and waste disposal to keep prowlers around. That should take care of most of their temptation to force an encounter.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 23, 2015)

I think I'd be more scared of the cougars as chances are they will hit you by surprise and will get the first blow.

Plenty of confirmed cougar kills in recent history.  

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_fatal_cougar_attacks_in_North_America

The one story listed that stands out is of the 26 year old male killed by a two-year-old male cougar near Gold River on British Columbia's Vancouver Island. He was dragged over 800 yards (730 m) in the snow.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 23, 2015)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Neither, which is why you relocate if you're nearby to a family unit, and practice good habits with food storage and waste disposal to keep prowlers around. That should take care of most of their temptation to force an encounter.





And if you`re not left with a choice?


Personally, I would spend more time than most of them did, looking for a good campsite. Too many people don`t look around, and even fewer look up, when they make a camp.


----------



## The mtn man (Jun 23, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> And if you`re not left with a choice?
> 
> 
> Personally, I would spend more time than most of them did, looking for a good campsite. Too many people don`t look around, and even fewer look up, when they make a camp.



I have some pretty good inside info from a contestant that spent his life in NGA mtns. When he says the woods are virtually inpenitrable after leaving the coast line, I take his word for it. I thought the same about the campsite, but it seems they didn't have much choice, there is another part to it, this land is native land, they had to get special permission to even do the show, then there were certain rules that came along with that. Rules that even contributed to the list that they were allowed to pick 10 items from, I understand the list had to be approved by some sort of native council. Like fishing line or nets were mono only, stuff like that.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 23, 2015)

Castandcall said:


> Does this show remind yall of The Blair Witch Project?


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jun 23, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> And if you`re not left with a choice?
> 
> 
> Personally, I would spend more time than most of them did, looking for a good campsite. Too many people don`t look around, and even fewer look up, when they make a camp.



I agree, getting the proper site is key. Not only to be wary of game trails, but for availability of supplies, and drainage, too. 

If I'm not left with a choice but to face down a bear or a cat I take either as a 50/50 encounter with me walking away. 

I'd take the cat, though, because there's at least a chance I could rise up to full height and intimidate it to back down and, barring that, I've got the reach on it to force it to rethink getting injured before he gets into range on my vital areas. 

The bear has greater reach, more power and is unlikely to respond to intimidation if retreat is eliminated as a possibility. 

All of that is presuming that we're down to hand-to-hand or hand held weapon combat, with no firearms.


----------



## K80 (Jun 23, 2015)

Am I the only one that would have spent some time the first day building a spear or two on the first day.  I'd much rather stab either animal from a few feet away giving the animal room to retreat after it was stabbed.

I'm not as brave when it comes to wolfes as Nic is.  I'd be terrified of a pack of large wolfes.

Give me a bear without cubs as my preferred animal to face. 

I'd think on an island with plenty of food a well feed lone bear would be the easiest to deter with force.


----------



## The mtn man (Jun 23, 2015)

I too would rather take my chances facing down a black bear than a cougar, I once had to take a 5 gallon bucket of dog food away from a bruin in my yard, I wasn't intimidated, just mad and tired of his crap day after day, sometimes a big bear acts like an over grown lab unless it wants to eat you. That's a different scenario.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jun 23, 2015)

K80 said:


> I am I the only one that would have spent some time the first day building a spear or two on the first day.  I'd much rather stab either animal from a few feet away giving the animal room to retreat after it was stabbed.
> 
> I'm not as brave when it comes to wolfes as Nic is.  I'd be terrified of a pack of large wolfes.
> 
> ...



I haven't seen the show, but order of operations is highly dependent on weather. If it's as wet as some of the posts in here suggest exposure will surely get you before the wildlife does. In fact, your vulnerability due to hypothermia may be what makes them seek you out as an easy kill. 

1) Some shelter
2) start drying wood for fire
3) Water (which didn't seem like it would be that hard to come by here with the rain)
4) Then weapons or food.


----------



## K80 (Jun 23, 2015)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> I haven't seen the show, but order of operations is highly dependent on weather. If it's as wet as some of the posts in here suggest exposure will surely get you before the wildlife does. In fact, your vulnerability due to hypothermia may be what makes them seek you out as an easy kill.
> 
> 1) Some shelter
> 2) start drying wood for fire
> ...



shelter for all of them is a simple tarp .
they spent a lot of time on fire, in fact so much so I would have gotten frustrated and needed to take a break and gather myself, (per what they showed on tv) that is the time I would have spent to work on spears.

If the fellow left because bears after the first night there was enough presence of animals to need weaponry to defend yourself. The second night they showed wolves howling in the distance.

I also didn't care for the Blair witch type ending to the episode.  It seems to me that action would make you very vulnerable to a pack of wolves.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 23, 2015)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> I haven't seen the show, but order of operations is highly dependent on weather. If it's as wet as some of the posts in here suggest exposure will surely get you before the wildlife does. In fact, your vulnerability due to hypothermia may be what makes them seek you out as an easy kill.
> 
> 1) Some shelter
> 2) start drying wood for fire
> ...



Wet is an understatement for this part of BC...it's insane.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jun 23, 2015)

K80 said:


> shelter for all of them is a simple tarp .
> they spent a lot of time on fire, in fact so much so I would have gotten frustrated and needed to take a break and gather myself, (per what they showed on tv) that is the time I would have spent to work on spears.
> 
> If the fellow left because bears after the first night there was enough presence of animals to need weaponry to defend yourself. The second night they showed wolves howling in the distance.
> ...



The tarp shouldn't have stayed like that for long. It's fine waterproofing, but it's weak insulation. Plus there's something to be said for camouflaging your shelter, IMO. 

Anyone who has spent a night in the woods knows it sounds worse than it is. Anyone who has spent a night in the woods in a survival situation knows that it sounds way worse than that. 



Nitram4891 said:


> Wet is an understatement for this part of BC...it's insane.



Even more reason why shelter is the first priority. It's hard to focus on anything else if you're wet and shivery. That physical condition can sap anyone's morale. Morale is just as valuable a tool to survive as is a shelter. To live, you must first have the will to do so.


----------



## smokey30725 (Jun 23, 2015)

You could always take the Bear Grylls approach and drink your own pee and then find a dead animal to curl up inside.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jun 23, 2015)

smokey30725 said:


> You could always take the Bear Grylls approach and drink your own pee and then find a dead animal to curl up inside.



Skywalker did it first.


----------



## elfiii (Jun 23, 2015)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Even more reason why shelter is the first priority. It's hard to focus on anything else if you're wet and shivery. That physical condition can sap anyone's morale. Morale is just as valuable a tool to survive as is a shelter. To live, you must first have the will to do so.



Amen. Shelter, fire, water, food, weapon in that order for me.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 23, 2015)

With those tarps why aren't they collecting rainwater for drinking water??


----------



## The mtn man (Jun 23, 2015)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> With those tarps why aren't they collecting rainwater for drinking water??



I'm sure we will find out more in the episodes to come, by the way, I love my recurve. Hope you like the shotgun.


----------



## K80 (Jun 23, 2015)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> The tarp shouldn't have stayed like that for long. It's fine waterproofing, but it's weak insulation. Plus there's something to be said for camouflaging your shelter, IMO.
> 
> Anyone who has spent a night in the woods knows it sounds worse than it is. Anyone who has spent a night in the woods in a survival situation knows that it sounds way worse than that.
> 
> ...



No doubt, however, I'm responding based on what took place and what was shown on the show.  You are responding in general to survival strategies.  Having seen the show alerts what "you" would have done as you solve problems that presented themselves on the show.  Not having seen the show your thought process isn't "corrupted" by it.  

Your second response is another reason to complete a simple task such as taking a half hour or an hour to make a decent spear in the beginning.  It does two things, it is a task completed which greatly boost your morale (in a place that is make sucking) and it ensures you have a simple weapon of needed if you get with down and out of your wits due to being cold, hungry, and etc when you are in able to focus on anything else.  Knowing that you completed that one simple task will help your morale when things get though mentally.  That I'm speaking from personal experiences from the battle I just went thru with my son.  Mentally there were lots of lows with few highs and those highs were drowned out by all the lows.  I learned first hand how completing the simplest task during a time when it is difficult to complete any task can give you the motivation you need to keep moving forward until the lander task start falling into place.  Also I feel there is strength to be gained from having a weapon which can be  huge for mental stimulation.  In this survival situation adequate shelter is going to take time and you don't, or at least I wouldn't, won't to put much effort into permanent type structure/shelter until I've had a few days to assess if my current location is the best location for permanent shelter. Weapons are also tools for hunting so once I pitched my tarp food, water, and weapons would be my focus.  Since a spear takes minimal time to construct and can be used to gather different types of food I would want one while searching for fresh water source and food.


----------



## K80 (Jun 23, 2015)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> With those tarps why aren't they collecting rainwater for drinking water??



Im sure several will.  Seems like the easiest source of clean fresh water with out a fire to boil ground water with.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jun 23, 2015)

K80 said:


> No doubt, however, I'm responding based on what took place and what was shown on the show.  You are responding in general to survival strategies.  Having seen the show alerts what "you" would have done as you solve problems that presented themselves on the show.  Not having seen the show your thought process isn't "corrupted" by it.
> 
> Your second response is another reason to complete a simple task such as taking a half hour or an hour to make a decent spear in the beginning.  It does two things, it is a task completed which greatly boost your morale (in a place that is make sucking) and it ensures you have a simple weapon of needed if you get with down and out of your wits due to being cold, hungry, and etc when you are in able to focus on anything else.  Knowing that you completed that one simple task will help your morale when things get though mentally.  That I'm speaking from personal experiences from the battle I just went thru with my son.  Mentally there were lots of lows with few highs and those highs were drowned out by all the lows.  I learned first hand how completing the simplest task during a time when it is difficult to complete any task can give you the motivation you need to keep moving forward until the lander task start falling into place.  Also I feel there is strength to be gained from having a weapon which can be  huge for mental stimulation.  In this survival situation adequate shelter is going to take time and you don't, or at least I wouldn't, won't to put much effort into permanent type structure/shelter until I've had a few days to assess if my current location is the best location for permanent shelter. Weapons are also tools for hunting so once I pitched my tarp food, water, and weapons would be my focus.  Since a spear takes minimal time to construct and can be used to gather different types of food I would want one while searching for fresh water source and food.



I understand your point, but I've taken survival courses and been in similar situations of my own creation. 

A weapon doesn't keep the rain off and you will die of exposure in a couple of days. I didn't say you had to build the Marriott on day 1, just enough to be water and wind protected, and that does you no good if you rush through it and put it in a drainage path, or a low spot. 

You're right, I haven't seen the show, but I also don't need to. Ask anyone with any training in wilderness survival and they'll back me up. Shelter comes first, period, with fire a close second. A good roaring fire will do the job of keeping predators and such at bay AND keep you warm. That's why it's #2.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 23, 2015)

From a friend of mine, Chris Morasky, who practices this, lives this, and teaches this. 

Posted with his permission.


The new show "ALONE" takes 10 people into the rugged northwest corner of Vancouver Island, British Columbia to survive isolated from each other. Each person is allowed 10 items in a pack, not including firearms. The first day, nobody was able to start a fire and the first person left on the morning of day 2.
As an instructor of ancient skills and wilderness living for 30 years with many of those years in British Columbia, here are my thoughts...

I watched the first episode with my son, Kodiak. He pointed out one of the spots and said "Hey, I caught halibut there!" LOL! Basically, this show is filmed in my old backyard. Living there is easy if you understand wood selection for fire, have appropriate clothing, and know how to hunt/trap big animals.


Wood. Western red cedar is what you need. I'm watching these folks split hemlock and fir and it's always wet there. It will burn, but these forests are basically one big sponge. Cedar is water resistant. Knock down a tree and split it and the wood is bone dry. This is the wood to make a bowdrill/handdrill out of, too, and the outer bark makes an excellent tinder bundle. The long thin branches, called withes, were used for binding things and were even split and braided to make rope to harpoon gray whales. The natives called this "the tree of life" because it has so many uses.


Water. Wring out a rotten log or moss and drink it. Problem solved.
Predators: Only one person in North America has ever been killed by a wolf, and that one had been getting food from people (Vargas Island). Black bears are curious but easy to scare away. I'm only concerned about black bears that have been fed by people. Mtn lion attacks are so rare that I would simply keep them in the back of my mind. If a person was really wanting to set their mind at ease, I'd put big googly eyes on the back of my hat; lions attack from behind.


Food: Few places are more abundant than Vancouver Island. Salmon and other fish, lots of shellfish, sea urchin, etc. Many varieties of berries and lots of bears. A couple friends of mine did a primitive living experience on an island near the film site for a summer and I taught them a primitive trap design so they could kill a bear. They got 2.


Alone. The average person under good conditions of isolation starts questioning their motivation by day 7. Given the option of leaving, most won't make it to 3 weeks. Most, if not all, of the participants seem to lack the kind of self-knowledge that comes from long stretches of time alone without much to do. There will be a lot of "long nights of the soul" on this show coming up.
My first long stretch of isolation was at age 17 on a 3-week solo canoe trip. By day 6, I felt that my idea of "finding myself" was stupid, pointless and not going to work. I lost my motivation to explore and the highpoint of my days became the meagre meals I prepared. I was lonely. I wanted to go home. Stubbornness was the only reason I stayed and for about a week I simply laid around camp. The morning of day 15, though, found me in good spirits and I packed up camp and continued on. I had broken through an inner wall and found a new perspective... and an inner peace and silence. Longterm, though, the question of "Why am I out here alone?" continues to surface.


The military talks about the Rule of 3 as general principles. 3 minutes without air (I can hold my breath over 4 minutes). 3 days without water (I've gone 4). 3 weeks without food. And 3 months without social interaction. We are a social species. The natives understood this... that the reason for the solitude of a vision quest was to understand the unique gifts and purpose of the individual so that he can better serve his community.
As the weeks turn into months for this show, it will be interesting to see how the reasons for being alone become more important than the skills to survive.



Chris Morasky


----------



## K80 (Jun 23, 2015)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> I understand your point, but I've taken survival courses and been in similar situations of my own creation.
> 
> A weapon doesn't keep the rain off and you will die of exposure in a couple of days. I didn't say you had to build the Marriott on day 1, just enough to be water and wind protected, and that does you no good if you rush through it and put it in a drainage path, or a low spot.
> 
> You're right, I haven't seen the show, but I also don't need to. Ask anyone with any training in wilderness survival and they'll back me up. Shelter comes first, period, with fire a close second. A good roaring fire will do the job of keeping predators and such at bay AND keep you warm. That's why it's #2.



in The time we've spent going back and forth I could have built several spears so I don't see why make such an issue with it. 

Nic great read, thanks for sharing.


----------



## j_seph (Jun 23, 2015)

Guess I'd have to say bear Nic. I scared of small cats as it is with all 20 switchblades they have.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 24, 2015)

I went to HS with the Alan Kay dude... Interesting show!


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jun 24, 2015)

K80 said:


> in The time we've spent going back and forth I could have built several spears so I don't see why make such an issue with it.
> 
> Nic great read, thanks for sharing.



It's not an issue, until you're in the situation but I agree with you in that it's best just let go.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 24, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> From a friend of mine, Chris Morasky, who practices this, lives this, and teaches this.
> 
> Posted with his permission.
> 
> ...



Great read!  I know how I would answer the question "Why am I out here alone?" ....pride and $500,000...the song "buy me a boat" from chris janson comes to mind.  LoL


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 24, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> Great read!  I know I would answer the question "Why am I out here alone?" well...for pride and $500,000...the song "buy me a boat" from chris janson comes to mind.  LoL





I might or might do do well out there where they are, but I don`t think the aloneness would bother me. I`ve been off alone in the woods for 6 days, and it didn`t bother me none at all. 

A contemporay of Chris and good friend of mine, Ben Kirkland (Chehawknapper here on the forum) would not only survive out there, he would thrive and get fat.

As for the predators, I might be mistaken, but I think I`d rather face a mountain lion over a bear with the weapons they have on the show.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jun 24, 2015)

A couple of notes I have after reading some comments....

Vancouver island may indeed be rich in resources, but in winter???  The salmon run was over by the time these guys were put on the island.  They were dropped off in late October.  Even the native First Nations people said they were crazy for trying this experiment at that time of year.  

Although the men prepared for trapping and such, the DNR (or the Canadian equivalent) stepped in and said they would have to follow all game laws.  So snares and traps were either eliminated or severely hampered.  There could be NO trapping of fish in fresh water, salt only.  The bows couldn't be used to harvest big game out of season.  I don't know when bear season ends.  

Lots of guys say they could last indefinitely.  I say this.  Given enough gear, perhaps a rifle and a some traps or gill nets, then maybe you could last a while.  But remember, these guys were allowed TEN items.  And when you start adding them up, knife, axe, fire steel, steel pot, sleeping bag.... there's half your list gone already.  They were pretty minimalist up there.

There may indeed be some sissy boys that don't last long on the show, but there are some true outdoorsmen too.  And we've already seen after only one episode, the psychological battle is a major obstacle in survival.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 24, 2015)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> A couple of notes I have after reading some comments....
> 
> Vancouver island may indeed be rich in resources, but in winter???  The salmon run was over by the time these guys were put on the island.  They were dropped off in late October.  Even the native First Nations people said they were crazy for trying this experiment at that time of year.
> 
> ...



The shores there are covered up in rock fish.  I'm sure they will be eating plenty of those!


----------



## rjcruiser (Jun 24, 2015)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> They were dropped off in late October.  Even the native First Nations people said they were crazy for trying this experiment at that time of year.



Well...I guess that is one way to cut down on the time any longterm folks will make it.


----------



## Hatchet (Jun 25, 2015)

Really liked the first episode and looking forward to the 2nd one tonight.  
My priorities when I arrived would have been:
1. Shelter
2. Fire
3. Water
4. Food
5. Weapon


----------



## Throwback (Jun 25, 2015)

Well big boy from Florida quit


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 25, 2015)

Throwback said:


> Well big boy from Florida quit



Yep, down to 8.

Ain't looking too great for the hippy feller.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jun 25, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Ain't looking too great for the hippy feller.



Or Joe from Canada if he can't find his ferro rod.  Think about the sinking feeling he felt when he realized it was gone...


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 25, 2015)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Or Joe from Canada if he can't find his ferro rod.  Think about the sinking feeling he felt when he realized it was gone...



I believe that is one thing I would NOT lose.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 25, 2015)

Throwback said:


> Well big boy from Florida quit


I guess Hey Bear!! Don't work with the Wolves!!!


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 26, 2015)

Cant any of the guys make em a weapon or two?


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 26, 2015)

I think this is my fav of the "survival" shows thats been big these last few years. Looks tough. But I bet there is a producer or someone watching these guys..maybe not in the woods with them but at least through cameras. What if a cougar jumped one of them and they couldnt hit their panic phone button? I bet they were watched someone for emergencies of all sorts..just wasnt told. Still a great show.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jun 26, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> But I bet there is a producer or someone watching these guys..maybe not in the woods with them but at least through cameras. What if a cougar jumped one of them and they couldnt hit their panic phone button? I bet they were watched someone for emergencies of all sorts..just wasnt told. Still a great show.



I bet you're wrong.  This ain't the Hunger Games.  None of those cameras were wired to broadcast anywhere.  I've met 3 of the contestants and one of them said the location of his camp (situated between 2 ridges) only allowed him a short window each day for satellite coverage.  Even if he pressed the button, the signal might not get out.  They were truly ALONE.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jun 26, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Cant any of the guys make em a weapon or two?



Alan is toting a Condor Kukri.  In his hands, that's a weapon.

Also, so far we've had 2 guys tap out.  Neither of which were injured or starving, they feared for their lives.  We've got a cop, who I'm sure is armed 24/7 when he's home.  And a survivalist writer who by his own account, is never more than an arm's reach from a firearm.   These guys are comfortable when they're armed (heck, so am I.)  But when the firearms are gone, they feel insecure and helpless.  I think there's a lesson there for all of us to sort out.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 26, 2015)

I`m enjoying the show, which say s a lot because I don`t watch TV much. It does seem like they should be allowed to take any game, big or small that they get a chance to take, as long as it is with weapons that they make themselves from whatever natural raw materials they can find in the area. After all, in a true survival situation, you would do just that, if you had the training and skills.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jun 26, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> It does seem like they should be allowed to take any game, big or small that they get a chance to take, as long as it is with weapons that they make themselves from whatever natural raw materials they can find in the area. After all, in a true survival situation, you would do just that, if you had the training and skills.




Absolutely.  But the world we live in has rules.  I don't like many of them, but they're still rules.  I think the producers initially thought that by doing this on tribal land, game laws might be relaxed a little, but apparently not.  

As a side note about cougars....  Less than 2 weeks before the show began, a kayaker was attacked very near their location.  He had beached his kayak to take care of business and while he was taking care of business, it jumped him.  He was able to fight it off, but I'm sure he was injured.  The contestants were told of this attack the day before they were inserted.


----------



## Throwback (Jun 26, 2015)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Alan is toting a Condor Kukri.  In his hands, that's a weapon.
> 
> Also, so far we've had 2 guys tap out.  Neither of which were injured or starving, they feared for their lives.  We've got a cop, who I'm sure is armed 24/7 when he's home.  And a survivalist writer who by his own account, is never more than an arm's reach from a firearm.   These guys are comfortable when they're armed (heck, so am I.)  But when the firearms are gone, they feel insecure and helpless.  I think there's a lesson there for all of us to sort out.



I thought the same thing. It's as much mental as physical. The other ones didn't dwell on the predators.


----------



## The mtn man (Jun 26, 2015)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Alan is toting a Condor Kukri.  In his hands, that's a weapon.
> 
> Also, so far we've had 2 guys tap out.  Neither of which were injured or starving, they feared for their lives.  We've got a cop, who I'm sure is armed 24/7 when he's home.  And a survivalist writer who by his own account, is never more than an arm's reach from a firearm.   These guys are comfortable when they're armed (heck, so am I.)  But when the firearms are gone, they feel insecure and helpless.  I think there's a lesson there for all of us to sort out.



Amen brother. Without being armed we are not much of a match for big predators, or armed thugs or govmernment, good point you made!


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jun 26, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m enjoying the show, which say s a lot because I don`t watch TV much. It does seem like they should be allowed to take any game, big or small that they get a chance to take, as long as it is with weapons that they make themselves from whatever natural raw materials they can find in the area. *After all, in a true survival situation, you would do just that, if you had the training and skills*.



I agree.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 26, 2015)

Thats what im saying they..the contestants..dont know bec the show wants them to think they are truely alone. Id bet you whatever though that the creators/producers/crew or someone can see them or monitor them. No way theyd risk letting someone lay out there with hypothermia and die. Or heart attack and die out there. Now animal attacks cant really stop them.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jun 26, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Thats what im saying they..the contestants..dont know bec the show wants them to think they are truely alone. Id bet you whatever though that the creators/producers/crew or someone can see them or monitor them. No way theyd risk letting someone lay out there with hypothermia and die. Or heart attack and die out there. Now animal attacks cant really stop them.



So how do you propose they (the producers) are monitoring the contestants?  Hidden cameras in the trees?  Spy satellites?  Drones?  Each contestant had hundreds if not thousands of acres to himself.  How could the producers monitor that?  I'm telling you, as hard as it is for you to believe, they were alone.


----------



## Throwback (Jun 26, 2015)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> So how do you propose they (the producers) are monitoring the contestants?  Hidden cameras in the trees?  Spy satellites?  Drones?  Each contestant had hundreds if not thousands of acres to himself.  How could the producers monitor that?  I'm telling you, as hard as it is for you to believe, they were alone.



The eye of sauron?


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jun 26, 2015)

Throwback said:


> The eye of sauron?



More likely a palantir.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 26, 2015)

I hope your right bec id like to believe they were really alone. But I just dont see how a network would risk someone having a heart attack out there and noone within 10 min from them. It is tv lol. But really hope your right love the show.

Another show like it is the island that comes on after american ninja warrior..have any of you seen it? Same concept the guys film themselves..more a team effort though.


----------



## The mtn man (Jun 26, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> I hope your right bec id like to believe they were really alone. But I just dont see how a network would risk someone having a heart attack out there and noone within 10 min from them. It is tv lol. But really hope your right love the show.
> 
> Another show like it is the island that comes on after american ninja warrior..have any of you seen it? Same concept the guys film themselves..more a team effort though.


 waiver, legal document, history channel not responsible. It's not a hard concept to understand, the show dropped 10 men off on the most remote section of Vancouver island, if you cry uncle press the panic button or call via satelite phone, you have no outside help, just the 10 items you brought with you, if 9 contestants tapp out, we will come get you, if we can't find you, we will search for you , or your remains, and you will be provided camera equipment to personally record your endeavor. Good luck!! That's what the show is. There is no trick photography, sure probably some editing for drama and good entertainment, otherwise we would just be watching some guys struggling to make fire stay dry, and keep from starving.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jun 26, 2015)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> So how do you propose they (the producers) are monitoring the contestants?  Hidden cameras in the trees?  Spy satellites?  Drones?  Each contestant had hundreds if not thousands of acres to himself.  How could the producers monitor that?  I'm telling you, as hard as it is for you to believe, they were alone.



How is the video getting out? How do they deal with technical problems? If they're not recording there's no show. That's how.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 26, 2015)

cklem said:


> waiver, legal document, history channel not responsible. It's not a hard concept to understand, the show dropped 10 men off on the most remote section of Vancouver island, if you cry uncle press the panic button or call via satelite phone, you have no outside help, just the 10 items you brought with you, if 9 contestants tapp out, we will come get you, if we can't find you, we will search for you , or your remains, and you will be provided camera equipment to personally record your endeavor. Good luck!! That's what the show is. There is no trick photography, sure probably some editing for drama and good entertainment, otherwise we would just be watching some guys struggling to make fire stay dry, and keep from starving.




Actually, that`s what I`ve seen so far.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 26, 2015)

How do they get fresh camera batteries? We all know there isnt a battery that last forever and with the weather you prolly lose some life in them. And like striperr says theres gotta be other technical problems. In weather like that. I just dont think they were forever alone out there. I think someone wanders around the woods with them..they may not know that though so the guys youve spoke to say they were really alone. Thats an easy concept to understand its 2015 and "reality" shows are all the rage now.


----------



## j_seph (Jun 26, 2015)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> How is the video getting out? How do they deal with technical problems? If they're not recording there's no show. That's how.


It is not a Live show. Probably done last year and just now aired. So someone is already a half mil richer sitting at home watching himself on tv


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jun 26, 2015)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> How is the video getting out? How do they deal with technical problems? If they're not recording there's no show. That's how.



I think they made weekly battery/film swaps.  Drop off dead batteries and film in a dry bag on the beach, crew comes and swaps for fresh batteries and film.  That doesn't mean the crew was there 24/7.  

I know yall are skeptical, I would be too.  Unlike most times, I have an "inside" in this one.


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 26, 2015)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Alan is toting a Condor Kukri.  In his hands, that's a weapon.
> 
> Also, so far we've had 2 guys tap out.  Neither of which were injured or starving, they feared for their lives.  We've got a cop, who I'm sure is armed 24/7 when he's home.  And a survivalist writer who by his own account, is never more than an arm's reach from a firearm.   These guys are comfortable when they're armed (heck, so am I.)  But when the firearms are gone, they feel insecure and helpless.  I think there's a lesson there for all of us to sort out.



That is a weapon but I would want something with some length to it.
The Native Americans survived for thousands of years without firearms and they were dealing with short faced bears,sabre toothed cats and such.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 26, 2015)

I'd try it for a lot less money!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jun 26, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> I think someone wanders around the woods with them..they may not know that though so the guys youve spoke to say they were really alone.



I'm sorry man, I just find this laughable.  With a couple obvious exceptions, these guys are hardcore, seasoned outdoorsmen.  You really think they wouldn't know that someone was "wandering around the woods" with them?  I sure would.  Where are these "mystery men" staying?  You don't think someone would come across their tracks?  Their camp?  Hear a chopper/boat insertion?

I think that's what is so (for lack of a better word) revolutionary about this show.  It actually does break from the reality show norm.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jun 26, 2015)

cklem said:


> There is no trick photography, sure probably some editing for drama and good entertainment, otherwise we would just be watching some guys struggling to make fire stay dry, and keep from starving.





Nicodemus said:


> Actually, that`s what I`ve seen so far.




Somebody said last week that they watched it but it wasn't very exciting.  I guess true survival isn't very exciting.  Make shelter, find water, find food, repeat. Day after day after day until it's over.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 26, 2015)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Somebody said last week that they watched it but it wasn't very exciting.  I guess true survival isn't very exciting.  Make shelter, find water, find food, repeat. Day after day after day until it's over.





It would be easier on them if they were in a little bit drier climate, but like I said in an earlier post, I`m enjoying the show.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 26, 2015)

Started TiVoing it this morning, sounds like it's worth a watch.  Any wimmenz on it ??


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 26, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Started TiVoing it this morning, sounds like it's worth a watch.  Any wimmenz on it ??



Yes, but they already tapped out.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jun 26, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Yes, but they already tapped out.



  I thought it, but didn't say it.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 26, 2015)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> I thought it, but didn't say it.



Btw, does your BIL always talk like a little ol British lady when he cooks?


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jun 26, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Btw, does your BIL always talk like a little ol British lady when he cooks?



Don't you recognize Julia Child when you hear her?  Have you heard the Pine Cone Song???


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 26, 2015)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Don't you recognize Julia Child when you hear her?  Have you heard the Pine Cone Song???







I missed that.


----------



## Shug (Jun 27, 2015)

I thought someone said the cameras had rechargeable batteries and they had a with a solar recharger for them...... Alan said he needed to recharge the batteries, but he wasn't sure if he could figure it out since he wasn't tech savvy


----------



## egomaniac247 (Jun 27, 2015)

I caught one episode and I'll definitely watch again.

A lot less fake drama in this one...fake lightening effects, fake deadlines, fake stress, etc.

I saw a list of the things they could choose from to take with them.  They could take 10 things off the list.  The list had probably about 15-20 items on it.  One was even some MRE's.  Other things I remember were a magnesium striker stick, a tarp, a sling shot, a gill net, a sleeping bag, a big knife, a smaller pocket knife, a metal pot, etc

Now, I'm no bush man but I was surprised they got to take 10 things (in addition to the clothes they were wearing).  I feel like if you gave me 10 things which enabled fire, food, and shelter I could probably last for quite a bit in an area that had fresh water supply, an ocean, and plenty of forest.  

Ain't saying it would be a comfortable living and for sure I'd lose a lot of weight but I feel like I could get by.


----------



## Hatchet (Jun 29, 2015)

So far I feel the show is as advertised and has been great.  I do think I recall hearing that they did use solar power to charge camera batteries.  Pulling for the Georgia boy to pull this thing out.  I know he makes it a pretty good while because on the previews it shows him and his face is way thinner and his beard is a lot longer than on the last episode.  It's the clip where he states, "I'm starving!"  Everyone else I've talked with about the show really likes it as well.  It's not flashy with special effects and fancy camera shots, it's just real.  Real life, real survival efforts.  My kinda show.


----------



## elfiii (Jun 29, 2015)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Don't you recognize Julia Child when you hear her?  Have you heard the Pine Cone Song???



That boy ought to win based on his singing talent alone!


----------



## Crickett (Jun 29, 2015)

Finally watched the 1st episode. Pretty interesting. Sam the 22yr old is kinda a weird feller. 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Started TiVoing it this morning, sounds like it's worth a watch.  Any wimmenz on it ??



I think it's sexist that they didn't have any women participate.  They don't think a woman can handle being alone??? Look at Sue Aikens. That woman has been living alone for years surviving in Kavik, Alaska. And she's survived being mauled by a bear. 

http://www.kavikrivercamp.com


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jun 29, 2015)

Crickett said:


> I think it's sexist that they didn't have any women participate.  They don't think a woman can handle being alone???



Don't get your feminist panties in a wad.  There was supposedly a woman in the final 10 but she had a schedule conflict and had to back out.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 29, 2015)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Don't get your feminist panties in a wad.  There was supposedly a woman in the final 10 but she had a schedule conflict and had to back out.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 30, 2015)

like I said before... I would give it a try for a lot less money


----------



## Crickett (Jun 30, 2015)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Don't you recognize Julia Child when you hear her?  Have you heard the Pine Cone Song???





I watched the 2nd episode yesterday afternoon. He cracked me up cooking that slug. 

Really hoping he wins.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jul 2, 2015)

10 minutes till episode 3!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2015)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> 10 minutes till episode 3!



impatiently waiting!


----------



## mattech (Jul 2, 2015)

I've enjoyed it so far.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jul 2, 2015)

Guys are dropping like flies.  And it already seems that at least one isn't very motivated to stay, and one is going crazy.


----------



## Throwback (Jul 2, 2015)

When they start taking about their kids and dogs it's tap time


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jul 3, 2015)

Don't you know the producers were starting to panic when they had 4 guys down in 4 days...


----------



## Bigtimber (Jul 3, 2015)

Watched it a little. Good show. I think...if I heard right....the last man standing gets half a million? For that kind of money I'd be REALLY motivated to stay the course. Might stay there forever. lol


----------



## Throwback (Jul 3, 2015)

I like Alan's structure. That's along the lines of what I would have built. Trappers used to spend entire winters in such. 

Anything more substantial would have been like the guerrilla winter hideout in the movie "ride with the devil"


----------



## Duff (Jul 3, 2015)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Don't you know the producers were starting to panic when they had 4 guys down in 4 days...



Exactly what I was thinking.

If that dude gets a cabin built, he will be set.


----------



## bfriendly (Jul 3, 2015)

Man am I lovin it! Alan is a hoot and seems to have it together as well as any of them. Mitch the hippie and the younger kid are also my faves....Kinda bummed the guy wants to give up building a Cabin cause he dont think the clay is fit......Man building a cabin would be awesome....I think I'd be working on an arsenal of primitive weapons ASAP though


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 4, 2015)

I think after a shelter and fire, a bow and arrow would be my next priority. Hope Alan come out on top.


----------



## mattech (Jul 4, 2015)

Seems like the majority of the tap outa is due to bears. Lol


----------



## mattech (Jul 4, 2015)

Surprised no one has made spears or anything.


----------



## Gaswamp (Jul 10, 2015)

down to 5


----------



## Throwback (Jul 10, 2015)

Gaswamp said:


> down to 5



you mean pouring brackish swamp water filled with dead fish over moss won't filter it out good enough to drink? 

I had to laugh when the guy in the boat immediately replied "THATS NOT SAFE" when he showed him where he had been getting his drinking water.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Jul 10, 2015)

I agree with the spear idea. I would have my knife lashed to a stick for defense from predators at night and my shelter would have one access point.


----------



## mattech (Jul 11, 2015)

I think the guy sabatoged hisself on porpuse so he could tag out without looking like a quiter. He drinks water, then the next day walks around and talks about how its bracish, and has dead fish in it. Smh. The guy from ga is hilarious.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jul 12, 2015)

I think I may have figured some of this out:
Alan has done this before and probably a lot, all here in north Georgia; those boys that have tapped out so fast or are showing signs of timidity and weakness....they have just written about it and tested their theories out in the back 40 during ideal conditions.


----------



## ripplerider (Jul 13, 2015)

Those who have axes already have a good defensive weapon. A determined man with an axe in his hands could defeat most threats. Likely not gonna be a fight to the death anyways, just trying to run a critter off. An axe or good sharp knife would be handier in the confines of a shelter than a spear since the critter could potentially come through the walls from any direction. I would possibly make a spear with a fire-hardened point to carry outside with me on my travels but I wouldnt take a chance on losing my knife first thing in an encounter by attaching it to my spear. Id want my knife right by my side.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 13, 2015)

ripplerider said:


> Those who have axes already have a good defensive weapon. A determined man with an axe in his hands could defeat most threats. Likely not gonna be a fight to the death anyways, just trying to run a critter off. An axe or good sharp knife would be handier in the confines of a shelter than a spear since the critter could potentially come through the walls from any direction. I would possibly make a spear with a fire-hardened point to carry outside with me on my travels but I wouldnt take a chance on losing my knife first thing in an encounter by attaching it to my spear. Id want my knife right by my side.





Yep.

If there is any knappable stone in the area, that opens up even more possibilities.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jul 13, 2015)

There was one shot in the last episode that showed a little bit of the inside of Alan's shelter.  It looks way more substantial than anyone else a this point.  While most of the guys are using tarps, Alan has made a lean-to against a huge downfall.  His "rafters" appear to be 3" logs and on top of that he's got what looks like cedar boughs, and I'm guessing there's a tarp in there too.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jul 13, 2015)

I need a like button for Nic and ripples comments. 
I have not seen the inside of Allen's hut yet, but I can imagine.


----------



## Arrow3 (Jul 13, 2015)

Loving the show. Definitely pulling for Alan but the hippie guy has impressed me.


----------



## rjcruiser (Jul 13, 2015)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> There was one shot in the last episode that showed a little bit of the inside of Alan's shelter.  It looks way more substantial than anyone else a this point.  While most of the guys are using tarps, Alan has made a lean-to against a huge downfall.  His "rafters" appear to be 3" logs and on top of that he's got what looks like cedar boughs, and I'm guessing there's a tarp in there too.



I was noticing the same thing.  You can tell the guys who are thinking short term...and the guys who are thinking long-term by this.

Also, the hippie guy who caught the fish in his net has a pretty good set up as well.  I noticed his comment that every day was going to get easier and easier as he went.  He is thinking long term as well.

I look for Alan to go far, the hippie guy to go far and the young crazy kid to go far.  Only issue with the young guy is his shelter is very exposed...which could cause him issues when the weather turns.


----------



## The mtn man (Jul 13, 2015)

I was a little surprised that the guy from New Brunswick was terrified of a bear, his encounter would have made me uneasy, but from the camera angle it looked like the bear was more curious than anything. I would think a good shot of that spray would have ended that situation. New Brunswick is full of bears, surely if he was an experienced outdoorsman he would have been through that before, heck I live in the south east and have had a few encounters like that in my back yard, once on my front deck.


----------



## grunt0331 (Jul 13, 2015)

The Massachusetts hippie dude is a fire making guru.  The one big mistake he made was cooking and eating his fish right in his camp.  With that many ears and cougars, I would think ti prudent to set uop a cook site/eating area well away from your primary shelter.

Really enjoying Alan on the show.  He has the right mindset to make it a long time.  My son loves the show and now wants me to take him out for a weekend with 10 items and see how we do.  Told him we'll wait for it to cool off a bit.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Jul 14, 2015)

At the recommendation of my FIL, my wife and I DVR'ed it and just started watching it last night.  We've watched the first 3 episodes and are enjoying it.  We are pulling for Alan.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 14, 2015)

Alone is flopping great!


----------



## elfiii (Jul 15, 2015)

Alan rules.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jul 15, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Alan rules.



He does seem at home doesn't he?


----------



## rospaw (Jul 15, 2015)

Good show! Still no spear or spear walking stick. I can't understand why no one has one.


----------



## Gaswamp (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## mattech (Jul 16, 2015)

One more gone.


----------



## bigelow (Jul 17, 2015)

Good show. Down to 4?


----------



## T.P. (Jul 17, 2015)

Down to 4. Alan and the kid will be the last two.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 17, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Down to 4. Alan and the kid will be the last two.



For now I agree, but the kid cried!


----------



## whitetailfreak (Jul 17, 2015)

Good to see the GA boy doing well. Alan is my pick to win.


----------



## Arrow3 (Jul 17, 2015)

Alan busted out with the singing


----------



## doenightmare (Jul 17, 2015)

Arrow3 said:


> Alan busted out with the singing




Yep - not bad pipes. Just started watching 2 weeks ago. Alan seems to have the best mindset - the kid started bawlin' so I dunno about him.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 17, 2015)

doenightmare said:


> Yep - not bad pipes. Just started watching 2 weeks ago. Alan seems to have the best mindset - the kid started bawlin' so I dunno about him.



I agree, and find myself pullin for him. He seems to have the best shelter and one of the best survival attitudes out of the whole bunch.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 17, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Down to 4. Alan and the kid will be the last two.





Jeff C. said:


> For now I agree, but the kid cried!


I used to think that, but after last nights episode I think it will be Alan, and Mitch.

Sam the kid will be the next to tap out


----------



## AccUbonD (Jul 18, 2015)

From the beginning show till this last episode I thought it would be down to Mitch, Sam and Allen. The guy who built the canoe (Lucas??) I think is now in the mix as far as staying until the end. The combination of attempting to build a small cabin and now built the canoe shows me he's really thinking long term. So now I don't have a guess on who will leave next.


----------



## crackerdave (Jul 18, 2015)

If Alan wins,I bet Blairsville will have a parade for him.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 19, 2015)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I used to think that, but after last nights episode I think it will be Alan, and Mitch.
> 
> Sam the kid will be the next to tap out



Yep I think it will come down to Alan & Mitch.

Sam is really missing his wife. Completely understandable since she is expecting their 1st child. I look for him to tap out soon.


----------



## elfiii (Jul 20, 2015)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> He does seem at home doesn't he?



Attitude is everything and he's got it. It's almost like it's a walk in the park for him.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 23, 2015)

How long before this fella capsizes his canoe and taps out?


----------



## Gaswamp (Jul 23, 2015)

Alan is a hoot


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jul 23, 2015)

Tonight was the best episode yet.  A lot of deep thought with Alan, and finally got to see some survival skills in action.  All 4 of these guys are impressive to have made it 20+ days.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 23, 2015)

Gaswamp said:


> Alan is a hoot



Lol. Tru-dat.


----------



## mattech (Jul 24, 2015)

Really liking the show, wife and I are huge fans of Alan, he is super funny.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 24, 2015)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Tonight was the best episode yet.  A lot of deep thought with Alan, and finally got to see some survival skills in action.  All 4 of these guys are impressive to have made it 20+ days.




I woke up this morning and realized that I am MAD now because I knew that "Alone" was coming on last night BUT somehow, I must have fallen asleep and missed it.


----------



## DSGB (Jul 24, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> I woke up this morning and realized that I am MAD now because I knew that "Alone" was coming on last night BUT somehow, I must have fallen asleep and missed it.



You can watch it online.

http://www.history.com/shows/alone/videos/rain-of-terror


----------



## DSGB (Jul 24, 2015)

Gaswamp said:


> Alan is a hoot



He sure is! Alan seems to be in the best state of mind. Didn't see much of Sam, but the other three all seem to be getting emotional.


----------



## rjcruiser (Jul 24, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> How long before this fella capsizes his canoe and taps out?



That's exactly what I was thinking.  He is an emotional wreck inside too.



DSGB said:


> He sure is! Alan seems to be in the best state of mind. Didn't see much of Sam, but the other three all seem to be getting emotional.



I can see Alan getting his own show out of this.  They seem to be showing a lot more of him and his personality opposed to the others.


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Jul 24, 2015)

When Alan was finishing up his cook shelter, and commented about doing it in a wilderness motif, I near bout fell out of the chair laughing.   That fella is just funny.


----------



## mattech (Jul 24, 2015)

It sounded like they had Allen do some actual narrating during the show. Sounded to clean to be recorded outside of a studio, I could be wrong though.


----------



## K80 (Jul 24, 2015)

Alan seems to be the only one smart enough to cook away from where he lays his head at night.

I was afraid all the attention he was getting lady night it was going to be his last.  Thankfully it was just because he is the most entertaining.

At one point I had to check my channel as I thought the channel had changed over to naked and afraid....


----------



## j_seph (Jul 24, 2015)

Just pondering, I wonder if Alan may actually be on the forum? Undercover and all


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 24, 2015)

j_seph said:


> Just pondering, I wonder if Alan may actually be on the forum? Undercover and all


----------



## doenightmare (Jul 24, 2015)

I missed the first couple episodes but it is a good show. Them idjuts cooking fish where they sleep are asking for a late night visitor named Smokey.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 24, 2015)

j_seph said:


> Just pondering, I wonder if Alan may actually be on the forum? Undercover and all



I see him at the bottom reading it right now.


----------



## mikesjk8 (Jul 24, 2015)

Did anyone else notice the large looking boat behind lucas when he set off in his canoe to hunt clams? My wife pointed it out to me and I had to rewind it, sure nuff, what looks to be a container ship or houseboat in the water behind him!


----------



## T.P. (Jul 24, 2015)

mikesjk8 said:


> Did anyone else notice the large looking boat behind lucas when he set off in his canoe to hunt clams? My wife pointed it out to me and I had to rewind it, sure nuff, what looks to be a container ship or houseboat in the water behind him!



Appears he's not Alone!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jul 24, 2015)

mikesjk8 said:


> Did anyone else notice the large looking boat behind lucas when he set off in his canoe to hunt clams? My wife pointed it out to me and I had to rewind it, sure nuff, what looks to be a container ship or houseboat in the water behind him!



I saw it too.  It's most likely a tugboat or barge.  There's TONS of logging operations around where they were.  While they are isolated and alone, they aren't very far from some major logging.


----------



## doenightmare (Jul 24, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Appears he's not Alone!



Why do you hate lucas?


----------



## bearhunter39 (Jul 29, 2015)

Did anyone notice the water jug the last episode.


----------



## smokey30725 (Jul 30, 2015)

doenightmare said:


> I missed the first couple episodes but it is a good show. Them idjuts cooking fish where they sleep are asking for a late night visitor named Smokey.



hey, I've been nowhere near British Columbia for the last year or so..........


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jul 30, 2015)

bearhunter39 said:


> Did anyone notice the water jug the last episode.



Yep. Plastic and glass bottles, rope, etc.  Every time the tide comes in, it deposits garbage.  I've talked to a couple of the contestants that all gathered extra cordage from assorted bits of rope that washed up.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jul 30, 2015)

I still think its just another "reality" show on tv. 
Dont make it any less great to watch though.


----------



## The mtn man (Jul 31, 2015)

I have a wooden spoon that was carved by Allen on my kitchen window sill for decor, do you guys think it would be with $$$$$. ?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 31, 2015)

I still say Alan's going to win it all. Looks like they'll be wrapping it up real soon, everyone seems to be getting really antsie to get out of there.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2015)

Alan got philosophical on last night's episode.


----------



## Throwback (Jul 31, 2015)

1) one cried
2) one ate a mouse
3) one is basically walking around wondering what to do
4) one has the makings of winning if he can keep his physical health

I did notice they have all lost a lot of weight.


----------



## Gaswamp (Jul 31, 2015)

I'm thinking Alan might not be the last man standing now


----------



## K80 (Jul 31, 2015)

Interesting, what makes you think that?

He's my favorite by far and seems to be the most well balanced however, best doesn't always win.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Jul 31, 2015)

Gaswamp said:


> I'm thinking Alan might not be the last man standing now



Blasphemy


----------



## Arrow3 (Jul 31, 2015)

Alan is the man! His minnow traps were awesome.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 31, 2015)

By all outward appearances, Alan will win easily.


----------



## mattech (Jul 31, 2015)

T.P. said:


> By all outward appearances, Alan will win easily.



Yup. Even he has stated, he could live there, just a matter of how long he decides to stay.


----------



## Gaswamp (Aug 1, 2015)

K80 said:


> Interesting, what makes you think that?
> 
> He's my favorite by far and seems to be the most well balanced however, best doesn't always win.





whitetailfreak said:


> Blasphemy



Because he said he already knows that he can survive there and he might decide that he has nothing else to prove


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2015)

I believe the last episode will tell us a lot!


----------



## bfriendly (Aug 1, 2015)

doenightmare said:


> I missed the first couple episodes but it is a good show. Them idjuts cooking fish where they sleep are asking for a late night visitor named Smokey.



Or Tabby, or Duke........I'm still waiting on a good Bigfoot encounter

No doubt this is my favorite show on TV right now............it'll be a Big disappointment if Alan doesn't win. But I can understand if he decides he has nothing else to prove and just wants to go home and get back on the GON Forum.
 What a freaking Awesome Person. I bust my gut laughing out at the things he says...........


----------



## T.P. (Aug 1, 2015)

Y'all forgetting about the 500K. That'll make a feller stay a little while longer even after he has nothing left to prove.


----------



## Dub (Aug 1, 2015)

Truly has been and interesting show.

I think my first order of business would have been to make out a few spears and make some type of framework around my sleeping area that would keep the predators out.

Easily said, though.   Those guys have been starving and weak the entire time.


----------



## mattech (Aug 1, 2015)

My wife said she would be surprised if Allen doesn't get his own show from this.


----------



## Dub (Aug 1, 2015)

mattech said:


> My wife said she would be surprised if Allen doesn't get his own show from this.



Yup.

Designing kitchens with an wilderness motif.


----------



## crackerdave (Aug 1, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Y'all forgetting about the 500K. That'll make a feller stay a little while longer even after he has nothing left to prove.



Also forgetting that the show is not live.


----------



## Big Foot (Aug 1, 2015)

If you can eat slugs you may just win 

Alan


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 2, 2015)

That Alan is a dirt road sport, would love to sit around a campfire with him and have a drank, or two.


Best reality show I've ever seen.


----------



## Dub (Aug 2, 2015)

Winter is coming..........


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 2, 2015)

mattech said:


> My wife said she would be surprised if Allen doesn't get his own show from this.



Your wife must be reading my posts....see my post from 10 days ago.; )


----------



## doenightmare (Aug 2, 2015)

Big Foot said:


> If you can eat slugs you may just win
> 
> Alan



Not slugs - lipids. Alan has this. The other boys are getting loopy and crying.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Aug 2, 2015)

doenightmare said:


> Not slugs - lipids. Alan has this. The other boys are getting loopy and crying.



Not lipids - limpets.  Alan has these.


----------



## doenightmare (Aug 2, 2015)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Not lipids - limpets.  Alan has these.



OK - but I bet limpets have lipids.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 2, 2015)

"doenightmare" couldn't spell BB if you spotted him a letter...


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 2, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> "doenightmare" couldn't spell BB if you spotted him a letter...


----------



## chehawknapper (Aug 2, 2015)

Whoever wins the mental game will last the longest. Alan seems to have the mental toughness for the long haul.


----------



## westcobbdog (Aug 2, 2015)

I am thinking it will come down to Alan vs the guy who made the canoe.


----------



## doenightmare (Aug 2, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> "doenightmare" couldn't spell BB if you spotted him a letter...



i can spell hertful........


----------



## crackerdave (Aug 3, 2015)

chehawknapper said:


> Whoever wins the mental game will last the longest. Alan seems to have the mental toughness for the long haul.



Good to see you around the fire,Ben!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 3, 2015)

I went to high school with Alan.... Joker was a funny nut back then.... Nothing much except his skills has changed... Good to know!


----------



## elfiii (Aug 3, 2015)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Yep. Plastic and glass bottles, rope, etc.  Every time the tide comes in, it deposits garbage.  I've talked to a couple of the contestants that all gathered extra cordage from assorted bits of rope that washed up.



Things that make you go "Hmmmm.....".

It sounds like you know more than you are letting on.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Aug 3, 2015)

elfiii said:


> It sounds like you know more than you are letting on.



I ALWAYS know more than I let on.  It's gotten me far in life.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 3, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Things that make you go "Hmmmm.....".
> 
> It sounds like you know more than you are letting on.



Prolly wouldn't start a thread about his loser brother-in-law..


----------



## MariettaDawg (Aug 4, 2015)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> History channel tonight at 10pm.  It's gonna be AWESOME!  If you don't know, my brother in law is one of the 10 contestants.  I'm camping this weekend, but when I get back, I'll start an ALONE thread to follow the series.
> 
> Heck of a man and heck of a show!  Can't wait to see how it turns out for everyone and certainly hope our Georgia Boy wins it all!
> 
> When it's over you need to wash him up, feed him, then drag him in here to have a Q&A session with us.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 4, 2015)

Wednesday night they are showing an episode "After the Rescue"


----------



## elfiii (Aug 4, 2015)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> I ALWAYS know more than I let on.  It's gotten me far in life.





T.P. said:


> Prolly wouldn't start a thread about his loser brother-in-law..



I'm thinking Alan is sitting on the porch with $500K (minus appropriate federal and state "commissionectomies") in the bank and is lurking this thread on his laptop.

I hope so anyway. Always cheer for the home team!


----------



## YankeeRedneck (Aug 5, 2015)

Crickett said:


> I'm hoping they add this to the History Channel on the Roku. I can't wait to watch it.


 That's where I've been watching it!
I started tonight and LOVE it. But I cannot read this thread anymore to many spoilers in here. I am pulling for Alan also


----------



## Arrow3 (Aug 5, 2015)

What's Alan's screen name?


----------



## The mtn man (Aug 5, 2015)

I'm not sure Alan is on this forum.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 5, 2015)

elfiii said:


> I'm thinking Alan is sitting on the porch with $500K (minus appropriate federal and state "commissionectomies") in the bank and is lurking this thread on his laptop.
> 
> I hope so anyway. Always cheer for the home team!


 My guess is who ever won this thing may not get paid till the show is done airing..........Just one of them clauses where they have to keep their mouth shut till it is all said and done.


----------



## elfiii (Aug 6, 2015)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> My guess is who ever won this thing may not get paid till the show is done airing..........Just one of them clauses where they have to keep their mouth shut till it is all said and done.



Me too.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 6, 2015)

Ida won it hands down if they would've held the contest at lake Altoona.... One of my items would have been my camper.... I could stay there for months!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 6, 2015)

I wonder if they would let you bring a bottle of liquor with you?

That would be a game changer!


----------



## oops1 (Aug 6, 2015)

Haven't watched but a few of these episodes.. That Alan is a character.. You can't help but pull for the guy.


----------



## peanutman04 (Aug 6, 2015)

They milk'n it now.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 7, 2015)

I agree about the payment situation not happening until the show has aired and completed and along with that none of the contestants can say anything that is related to the actual happenings as such until everything is completed.


After watching last night, it looks like all of them were freezing their rear-ends off and getting somewhat frazzled due to the lack of proper nutrition and just missing their family members and friends etc.

Now, I am thinking that the guy that actually made a guitar last night might be on to something just sitting around and entertaining himself.  Maybe he needs to make two more of those guitars and next week when it gets down to just 3 guys, then they could all get together at the same campsite and become a band named, 3-DOG NIGHT !!!!  

Yep, just split the money 3 ways.  
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
ps:  GO ALAN GO !!!!!


----------



## Dog Hunter (Aug 7, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> I agree about the payment situation not happening until the show has aired and completed and along with that none of the contestants can say anything that is related to the actual happenings as such until everything is completed.
> 
> 
> After watching last night, it looks like all of them were freezing their rear-ends off and getting somewhat frazzled due to the lack of proper nutrition and just missing their family members and friends etc.
> ...



Good thing he didn't make abanjo.  Imagine being one of the others and sitting around your fire and he fired up deliverance.


----------



## cowhornedspike (Aug 7, 2015)

I'm thinking we are gonna loose 2 in the next show and be down to Alan and the guitar man...


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 7, 2015)

cowhornedspike said:


> I'm thinking we are gonna loose 2 in the next show and be down to Alan and the guitar man...



Sam isn't looking good.  He's fading fast.  Also, the long haired dude...what's he eating?  Seems like nothing....if he doesn't catch some fish in his trot line...he's dunzo.

Alan and Lucas seem to be eating the most.  Lucas seems to be thinking more long term with his structure and making the guitar.  The only thing is, he goes big on things and takes massive chances.  So far, they've all panned out (ie the canoe, the yurt etc etc), but it only takes one mess up and he'll be done.


----------



## Arrow3 (Aug 8, 2015)

Alan hit the jackpot with the bufflehead and dolly varden!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 10, 2015)

Arrow3 said:


> Alan hit the jackpot with the bufflehead and dolly varden!



Probably will be seeing some duck commander gill nets on walmart shelves in the near future....thanks a lot Alan!


----------



## elfiii (Aug 10, 2015)

I'm thinking it's going to get down to Alan and Lucas pretty soon. I think they tipped their hand with the show with Alan and Lucas talking after the fact. Here's hoping Alan hung tough and outlasted them all!


----------



## Jake Allen (Aug 10, 2015)

cowhornedspike said:


> I'm thinking we are gonna loose 2 in the next show and be down to Alan and the guitar man...



The guitar man and his "two note song". Hard to tell if he is dealing with the stress by acting goofy, or if his mind is going out with the tide. 
He is reckless and takes chances. I would not venture too far far from shore with that tide, and in that piece of boat he made.


----------



## elfiii (Aug 13, 2015)

Bump for tonight.


----------



## jbird1 (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Aug 13, 2015)

This whole thing is almost over...


----------



## K80 (Aug 13, 2015)

I gotta think Alan's chances just went thru the roof.

NGS, if Alan needs an organization to donate funds to in order to relieve himself of his tax burden I know of a great nonprofit that supports children and families fighting childhood cancer.  There's a long thread on this board about the families battle with cancer...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 13, 2015)

Almost down to the last two. Surprised at who tapped out tonight.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 13, 2015)

I called it on 1 said the dude from mass was tapping out 

I also guessed the youngin.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 13, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Down to 4. Alan and the kid will be the last two.



 Booyah!


----------



## doenightmare (Aug 13, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Booyah!



got any megi million numbers?


----------



## Shug (Aug 14, 2015)

Routing for Alan since day one. Seems like a pretty cool guy, and a pleasure to watch. Besides Alan, all the rest I thought might last dropped out early. Kinda figured after a few episodes, it would be Alan and the canoe guy to the end. Never figured the youngin would make it this long with his shelter on a hill out in the open like it was......I know it's tv BUT my deepest respect for Alan and the other three for lasting as long as they did If the history channel does this again, This dude here needs to try out.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 14, 2015)

Well, we know that next week will be the final episode so at least ONE will be leaving and I do hope that Alan will be the victor in this competition.  He seems to be a super nice guy with loads of intelligence and the right mindset in whatever challenges he might face.  I know that since the first episode that I have been rooting for Alan and especially the fact that he is from Blairsville as I love that town.  

Word on the street is that Alan does have a pretty decent Brother-In-Law that loves trout fishing and that he ain't half bad either !!!


----------



## Big Foot (Aug 14, 2015)

canoe guy leaving surprised me

don't be surprised if the young guy wins, he needs the $$$ more so it looks like to me...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 14, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Well, we know that next week will be the final episode so at least ONE will be leaving and I do hope that Alan will be the victor in this competition.  He seems to be a super nice guy with loads of intelligence and the right mindset in whatever challenges he might face.  I know that since the first episode that I have been rooting for Alan and especially the fact that he is from Blairsville as I love that town.
> 
> Word on the street is that Alan does have a pretty decent Brother-In-Law that loves trout fishing and that he ain't half bad either !!!





Big Foot said:


> canoe guy leaving surprised me
> 
> don't be surprised if the young guy wins, he needs the $$$ more so it looks like to me...


Yep, and what makes me think that as well is during the post season sneak peak recap last week, Alan was on the panel discussing what they had gone through, and Sam wasn't. 

I hope not, cause I'd really like to see Alan win that cashola, but with a new kid on the way the youngun might just be hard headed enough to stick it out.


----------



## grunt0331 (Aug 14, 2015)

I was shocked that Lucas tapped.  He had the resources and the shelter to make it, but his mind quit on him.  Nothing but respect for someone that can endure that long being cold and wet and no way to change it.  

I agree with Miguel, the kid may be stubborn and hard headed enough to not know when to quit.  I think Alan wins.......at least I hope he does.  I'd share a camp fire with him for sure.


----------



## Throwback (Aug 14, 2015)

Alan works for the department of corrections according to his bio.  If he taps out he's going back to prison.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 14, 2015)

Throwback said:


> Alan works for the department of corrections according to his bio.  If he taps out he's going back to prison.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Down to 4. Alan and the kid will be the last two.





Jeff C. said:


> For now I agree, but the kid cried!



Booyah


----------



## DSGB (Aug 14, 2015)

I was surprised, too. IMO, Alan's chances went way up after last night.



Shug said:


> Never figured the youngin would make it this long with his shelter on a hill out in the open like it was......



That may come into play next week, as it looked like they were getting hammered by a storm.


----------



## calibob1 (Aug 14, 2015)

After next week all we have to look forward to is the lawsuits claiming damage from the mental stress brought on by the contest.


----------



## mattech (Aug 14, 2015)

I'm rooting for Alan, but the first episode, the craziness of the young kid really stood out. I thought he would either be the first or last gone.

Either way, alot of respect for the last 4 guys, they really proved thierselves.


----------



## mattech (Aug 14, 2015)

One thing though, the first few guys to quit were ran off by the wildlife. It ses the final 4 guys didn't have much of a bear/panther/wolf run in. Or atleast the producers didn't show it. Do y'all think the young guy would have lasted this long if he had a bear rubbing against him in his tent?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 14, 2015)

mattech said:


> One thing though, the first few guys to quit were ran off by the wildlife. It ses the final 4 guys didn't have much of a bear/panther/wolf run in. Or atleast the producers didn't show it. Do y'all think the young guy would have lasted this long if he had a bear rubbing against him in his tent?



I wondered that myself.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Aug 14, 2015)

mattech said:


> One thing though, the first few guys to quit were ran off by the wildlife. It ses the final 4 guys didn't have much of a bear/panther/wolf run in. Or atleast the producers didn't show it.



Alan said he had wolves sniffing around his shelter the first couple of nights and he had a bear that lived on the next ridge over from him the whole time.


----------



## Throwback (Aug 14, 2015)

mattech said:


> I'm rooting for Alan, but the first episode, the craziness of the young kid really stood out. I thought he would either be the first or last gone.
> 
> Either way, alot of respect for the last 4 guys, they really proved thierselves.




i told my wife the first episode the kid didn't have sense enough to be scared.


----------



## fredw (Aug 18, 2015)

*Article on the AJC website*



> While Kay knows when he tapped out, he has no clue how the other guy, 22-year-old Lincoln, Neb. man Sam Larson did.


  If Alan tapped out does that mean Sam won it all?

http://radiotvtalk.blog.ajc.com/201...e-500k-winner-could-be-blairsvilles-alan-kay/


----------



## T.P. (Aug 18, 2015)

fredw said:


> If Alan tapped out does that mean Sam won it all?
> 
> http://radiotvtalk.blog.ajc.com/201...e-500k-winner-could-be-blairsvilles-alan-kay/



I don't think that's what it's saying. Kinda misleading though.


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 19, 2015)

Can't wait until tomorrow night.


----------



## calibob1 (Aug 19, 2015)

Is this the Alan that shot the bear decoy?


----------



## Geffellz18 (Aug 19, 2015)

I've taken quite a liking to the show. At first I was rooting for Alan and the guy that tapped out first because he's from where my in laws live in OH. Once he tapped out, it was all Alan from there. 
Seems like a really cool and intelligent guy.
My dad even talked about him when we talked last Sunday, saying how intelligent and philosophical he was as well as him being very wise about his sense for survival. Even said he'd be someone that's welcome around his campfire. High praise coming from dad.
I think he's gonna take it all, but the video editing does leave one to ponder. He continues to talk about having nothing more to prove because he's shown he can do it. I just hope he doesn't tap out too early.

I wonder if they go get the last guy or make them stay out there until they decide even though everyone else bolted??? That would suck if they left you there. Heck the yurt guy had a great setup. He could have taken up residence there if his mind stayed clear.
And I completely agree, the young kid was nuts from day one, so he may be just crazy and senseless enough to stick it out.
Great show.


----------



## Johnny 71 (Aug 19, 2015)

I hope Alan wins, but I'm glad it's down to these two


----------



## elfiii (Aug 20, 2015)

Tonight's the night. Go Alan!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 20, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Tonight's the night. Go Alan!


----------



## Gaswamp (Aug 20, 2015)

The last four are all winners in my book minus the money


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## mattech (Aug 20, 2015)

Almost over!!!!!


----------



## Shug (Aug 20, 2015)

Alan is the man!!!!!!    He wins!!!!!


----------



## joey1919 (Aug 20, 2015)

It's over!


----------



## doenightmare (Aug 20, 2015)

Awesome - thought Sam needed the money more and would win.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## whitetailfreak (Aug 20, 2015)

Very happy for Alan. He's the man!


----------



## T.P. (Aug 20, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Prolly wouldn't start a thread about his loser brother-in-law..



Booooooooyah!


----------



## mattech (Aug 20, 2015)

Woooooooo


----------



## mattech (Aug 20, 2015)

OK, can Alan comment on here now?


----------



## Crickett (Aug 20, 2015)

doenightmare said:


> Awesome - thought Sam needed the money more and would win.



He lasted a lot longer than I thought he would. I completely under estimated him. I figured he would've been 2nd or 3rd one out. I was really impressed by him. I don't see how his shelter was surviving those strong winds though.


----------



## K80 (Aug 20, 2015)

Congrats Alan!!!  Representing Georgia proudly!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 20, 2015)

Outstanding job Alan. And such a selfless humble person all the way to the end. An exemplary model for all to follow. Congratulations.


----------



## mattech (Aug 20, 2015)

Having his wife there was amazing, very emotional for him I bet.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 20, 2015)

Very cool about his plans for the money. Much respect.


----------



## doenightmare (Aug 20, 2015)

Doe's gotta tap - manly tear moment.


----------



## Throwback (Aug 20, 2015)

Awesome! Congrats Alan! Enjoyed your thoughts.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Aug 20, 2015)

Congrats to Alan. It was nice to get to "know" you some. I absolutely love your humbleness and outlook on life. And your plans on what to do with the money is spot on! 
I commend you sir. Hope to run into you one day on the trout stream.


----------



## smokey30725 (Aug 20, 2015)

way to go Alan! Your outlook on life is spot on!


----------



## bearhunter39 (Aug 20, 2015)

Way to go Alan you are the man


----------



## WalkerStalker (Aug 20, 2015)

YES!   way to go Alan!  It was clear early on he had the mental fortitude to last.  Congratulations Alan


----------



## mattech (Aug 20, 2015)

Representing Ga!!!!


----------



## Luke0927 (Aug 20, 2015)

Glad for ol Alan seems like a good hearted guy. Maybe I'll run into him at the Ingles in I'm up at the Blairsville house!


----------



## Arrow3 (Aug 20, 2015)

Way to go Alan!!!! Way to represent Georgia! Hats off to you brother!


----------



## elfiii (Aug 20, 2015)

Comcast took a dump on us right when Alone came on! I can't believe we missed Alan winning! No tech service until Monday! Comcast you suck! I'm calling AT&T Uverse tomorrow!

Congrats Alan!


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 20, 2015)

Alan! Here's to you!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hayseed_theology (Aug 20, 2015)

Glad Alan was the last man standing.  Great show.


----------



## Arrow3 (Aug 20, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Comcast took a dump on us right when Alone came on! I can't believe we missed Alan winning! No tech service until Monday! Comcast you suck! I'm calling AT&T Uverse tomorrow!
> 
> Congrats Alan!



That's enough to make a preacher cuss!!!! You missed a great show.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 21, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Outstanding job Alan. And such a selfless humble person all the way to the end. An exemplary model for all to follow. Congratulations.





T.P. said:


> Very cool about his plans for the money. Much respect.





doenightmare said:


> Doe's gotta tap - manly tear moment.





Throwback said:


> Awesome! Congrats Alan! Enjoyed your thoughts.





Geffellz18 said:


> Congrats to Alan. It was nice to get to "know" you some. I absolutely love your humbleness and outlook on life. And your plans on what to do with the money is spot on!
> I commend you sir. Hope to run into you one day on the trout stream.





smokey30725 said:


> way to go Alan! Your outlook on life is spot on!





WalkerStalker said:


> YES!   way to go Alan!  It was clear early on he had the mental fortitude to last.  Congratulations Alan




I absolutely love all of the above comments about Alan.

I've never been really big about watching reality type shows as such BUT once I learned of the connection to NorthGeorgiaSportsman,  I knew from the get-go that I wanted Alan to win.  I don't think that I have ever met someone with his attitude about life and his love for other people.  He has wisdom far greater than most of us because  the wisdom that he has, he knows just how to channel it and use it for the overall good of mankind it appears.

Congratulations to you ALAN as you have made all of us really proud of your accomplishments.  Add that to the fact that you obviously have a wonderful family and home life and a pretty dang good Brother-in-Law too!!!  I have always loved Blairsville and I enjoy visiting there a lot.  One day, I would love to meet you face to face as well.

I must say, your comments about being able to stop your Dad from having to work really touched me too.  Very few people realize that it was your Mother and Father that got you into this world and we owe a lot to them for taking care of us as we matured along the way. That fact about your Dad was awesome as it was evident that your wife readily agreed with that thought too.  Your entire family has made me very proud of all of you.  Part of the show was very difficult to see because the screen kept getting blurry at times and I had to wipe it off occasionally.  Well, maybe it was due to my tears of joy for you and your family.  

Thanks so much for giving all of us a peek into your heart and soul doing this excursion which was truly like no other to me.

I also congratulate all of the other contestants as well because all of them have a lot more intestinal fortitude  than me.  The only thing that I think was missing was possibly a prize of $250,000 to the 2nd place finisher, SAM, as he impressed me as well because initially I never thought that he would ever make it that far.  

Thanks for all of these great memories.

I raise a toast to all of these participants.


----------



## ccherry (Aug 21, 2015)

Congrats to Alan!


----------



## Throwback (Aug 21, 2015)

When they FINALLY showed his shelter at the very end I LOL'd.  That thing was a brick house compared to what the other guys made.


----------



## rydert (Aug 21, 2015)

Way to go Alan!!  Definitely has a great outlook on life.....


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 21, 2015)

Congrats to Alan but Useles Billy lives like that every day


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 21, 2015)

congrats Allen


----------



## Davey (Aug 21, 2015)

Congrats to the GA boy.Great job Allen!


----------



## OmenHonkey (Aug 21, 2015)

Congrats Alan, We knew it all along and it has been said many times. "Why don't they ever have a guy from Ga. on some of the survival shows" Well now we know!!! Great job by a great man!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Aug 21, 2015)

Been watching all the espisodes and like ya'll I was rooting for Alan. That's awesome that he one and I'm not at all surpirsed!


----------



## oops1 (Aug 21, 2015)

That Alan is in a class all by himself.. Well done.. Sir!


----------



## Redbow (Aug 21, 2015)

Congrats Alan, you are one tough man...


----------



## bigelow (Aug 21, 2015)

Excellent  bet the applications for next season are piling up


----------



## doenightmare (Aug 21, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Excellent  bet the applications for next season are piling up



I'd last til about dark thirty day 1- doe's a little spooky.

That was a great series - hope they do another one.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 21, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Excellent  bet the applications for next season are piling up



Given the timeline of the conclusion of this series (Christmas) they've had time to film the next series to conclusion.


----------



## TerryGwinnett (Aug 21, 2015)

Very glad we had a man who represented Georgia so well.  Congratulations, Alan.

I feel a little sorry for poor Sam.  He should have built a sturdier shelter in a more protected place.  That kid is tough as nails and I hope good things come his way in the future.


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 21, 2015)

Yup...Alan was thriving....while everyone else (with the exception of Lucas) was merely trying to hold on as long as possible.

Congrats Alan...awesome job!


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 21, 2015)

I understand that Alan is a member here......congrats!


----------



## TerryGwinnett (Aug 21, 2015)

Poor Sam lost 80 pounds!


----------



## scooty006 (Aug 21, 2015)

Great job Alan, I was pulling for you from the very beginning being the GA boy.  Then, as the show went on your knowledge of survival and perseverance was just awesome.  

I always think about what you said as the show was ending, "we're all just passing through this place" and I try not to get caught up in the small day to day stuff either....

Well done.


----------



## Duff (Aug 21, 2015)

Yep. That was a good show to watch. Way to repesent the Ga Mtn Folks! Great job!!!


----------



## bfriendly (Aug 21, 2015)

I am so sad that its over......My favorite show over the last few weeks by far! My family was pulling with him from the beginning too.  We gathered around and were on Pins and needles during the final episode.......

WAY TO GO ALAN!! WOOO HOOO!  Congrats!

Brother you are a hoot and it was great getting to know you!


----------



## bfriendly (Aug 21, 2015)

WalkerStalker said:


> YES!   way to go Alan!  It was clear early on he had the mental fortitude to last.  Congratulations Alan



And this!


----------



## Worley (Aug 21, 2015)

*Show*

Well done....I must say your character revealed is  as impressive as your survival skills.  Way to go fella!


----------



## westcobbdog (Aug 22, 2015)

Worley said:


> Well done....I must say your character revealed is  as impressive as your survival skills.  Way to go fella!



x2, congrats sir.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 22, 2015)

Alan isda new super hero!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 22, 2015)

Congrats Alan


----------



## grunt0331 (Aug 23, 2015)

Glad to see Alan win, but sad the season is over. How about his response when they told him it was over? " so soon?"


----------



## Dub (Aug 23, 2015)

Glad to see Alan win out.

Best reality show I've seen.


----------



## YankeeRedneck (Aug 24, 2015)

Man O Man what a great show!! Sad that it's over but congrats to Allan! Love the whole thing and that ending seeing Allan face when his wife walked up ! WOW we need a survivor class taught by him I would love that !!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 24, 2015)

Best show on TV in a while.  Alan is the man!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 24, 2015)

Love me some Alan, but found myself pulling for Sam at the end, figured the kid could use the money.  Don't know of any 22yr olds that could hang with him.


Alan had his mind right from day one, plus his extraordinary survival skills, he just couldn't be beat.


Congrats Alanbro !!!


----------



## elfiii (Aug 24, 2015)

Arrow3 said:


> That's enough to make a preacher cuss!!!! You missed a great show.



Finally got to see it on demand.

Alan, you are the mack daddy. On top of survival skills attitude is essential. You got that in spades buddy and it was obvious on day 1. You never let the hard parts (and there were tons of them) take you down too deep and you always had enough "water in the well" to see you through to the next day. That's a strong indication of your courage and your character.

Congratulations on the spectacular win. Everybody loves a winner and we Georgians have us a sho nuff winner!


----------



## Big Foot (Aug 24, 2015)

"So, soon".  

Great W!


----------



## cowhornedspike (Aug 24, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Love me some Alan, but found myself pulling for Sam at the end, figured the kid could use the money.  Don't know of any 22yr olds that could hang with him.
> 
> 
> Alan had his mind right from day one, plus his extraordinary survival skills, he just couldn't be beat.
> ...



Sam may have needed the money too but I assure you that as a corrections officer, Alan makes a whole lot less than most of us reading this do.  Glad he won and got the money!  Loved what he is doing with it!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Aug 25, 2015)

cowhornedspike said:


> Sam may have needed the money too but I assure you that as a corrections officer, Alan makes a whole lot less than most of us reading this do.  Glad he won and got the money!  Loved what he is doing with it!



I though it was a very selfless act to make sure his parents were taking care of,as well as, his child. May God shine down upon him three fold


----------



## Rick Alexander (Aug 26, 2015)

*Come on Alan*

Give us folks the opportunity to meet you somewhere.  Maybe he can take advantage of his fame a bit to help get that house paid off after all.  I for one would pay to meet you and would love to sit down to hear more about your adventure.  Or write a book or something.  I found myself wanting more after the show ended even though I was dying to know who won.

Says something that the more philosophical older gentleman was able to persevere even though I think Sam's poor shelter choices finally did him in more than anything.  

Great TV - loved it.  Man to be younger and have had an opportunity like this when I was would have been amazing.  Don't think I would have won but I would have loved the challenge.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Aug 26, 2015)

Rick Alexander said:


> Give us folks the opportunity to meet you somewhere.  Maybe he can take advantage of his fame a bit to help get that house paid off after all.  I for one would pay to meet you and would love to sit down to hear more about your adventure.



I'm working on the possibility of Alan addressing the public at the brand new performing arts center in Blairsville.  If we get that ball rolling, I'll let you know the details.


----------



## crackerdave (Aug 26, 2015)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> I'm working on the possibility of Alan addressing the public at the brand new performing arts center in Blairsville.  If we get that ball rolling, I'll let you know the details.



That would be a good excuse for me to make a mountain road trip!


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 26, 2015)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> I'm working on the possibility of Alan addressing the public at the brand new performing arts center in Blairsville.  If we get that ball rolling, I'll let you know the details.





crackerdave said:


> That would be a good excuse for me to make a mountain road trip!



Indeed!


----------



## chobrown (Aug 26, 2015)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> I'm working on the possibility of Alan addressing the public at the brand new performing arts center in Blairsville.  If we get that ball rolling, I'll let you know the details.



That would be very cool!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 26, 2015)

chobrown said:


> That would be very cool!



have him at next years gon blast too and do a GON magazine article about this guy.


----------



## YankeeRedneck (Aug 27, 2015)

chobrown said:


> That would be very cool!


 I second that!! Keep us informed I would love to here him talk about his adventure. I need to find a knife like Alan had that was pretty sweet!


----------



## Luke0927 (Aug 27, 2015)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> I'm working on the possibility of Alan addressing the public at the brand new performing arts center in Blairsville.  If we get that ball rolling, I'll let you know the details.



I'm up there in Bville all the time let us know!


----------

